# Where are BACKGROUNDS stored on PC?



## BigDaveinNJ

When you set an image as your desktop BACKGROUND, where can you then find it in Windows Explorer so you can edit the photo?

Thanks DAVE


----------



## RSM123

Right click on your desktop and then click properties. You should then see a Background tab on the interface that appears and your saved wallpapers will be in the drop down box.


----------



## brindle

if you selected a image listed in "select an HTML document or picture" then they are in the C:\windows dir.


----------



## BigDaveinNJ

Thanks RSM... yes, I see it listed there as INTERNET EXPLORER WALLPAPER, but I cannot open it... drag or drop etc... to be able to do anything with it.

I was wondering where I could find the actual file so I could modify/edit it.

Thanks

DAVE


----------



## brindle

oh you saved an image off the internet as background. didn't understand that at first. Gosh I can't remember where they are stored just that everytime you save a new background the previous one is replaced with the new. Not much help here, sorry 
brett


----------



## brindle

C:\windows\application data\microsoft\internet explorer


----------



## amthmi

They are usually in bitmap form (bmp)
Look in the Windows folder for .bmp files.
To group them together in explorer highlight the Windows folder
then go up to View > arrange icons >by type
Oh also in View click on Details
Now in the right pane scroll down until you see the .bmp
files they will be all together.
Look for the file you want to edit double click it and paint
should open so you can edit it.


----------



## justin-tyme56

Dave said:

"When you set an image as your desktop BACKGROUND, where can you then find it in Windows Explorer so you can edit the photo?

Thanks DAVE "


I am running Windows XP.

Here's what I do.

Minimize all open windows so you can get to the Desktop. Right-click on the current background and choose "Properties." Then choose the 'Desktop" tab from the new window that appears. The current background image should appear as the highlighted entry. If the background image is one saved from the Internet using the "Set As Background" option from Internet Explorer, what should be highlighted is:

"Internet Explorer Wallpaper."

Now click on the "Browse" button. This action should open a Windows Explorer type box with the actual image listed as:

"Internet Explorer Wallpaper.bmp"

You can now right-click on this file name and choose "Copy" from the pop-up list. The image is now on the clipboard and you can use Windows Explorer to navigate to whatever folder you wish and "paste" the picture. Once you have copied and pasted the picture, you can rename it.

I hope this helps.


----------



## techychick

I would recommend Irfanview to edit images, also you can open the image in Irfanview and set as wallpaper

http://www.irfanview.com/

Images, Image Editing, Image Viewing
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/index.php?showforum=99

Resizing an Image Using Irfanview
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/topic65221.html


----------



## hewee

Note when you use IE, Firefox or other programs online and click a image and the click the "set as background" it is saved as posted above. But if you do the same again it from the same program it over writes the image so if you want to keep the image move it someplace else.


----------

